# No password hashes loaded with john the ripper

## tak

hi all,, i need u'r help. why i can not crack my passsword with jtr.

my command

```
 unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow > mypas

john --incremental:alpha --users:root mypas
```

----------

## gerdesj

I've just installed JTR and run the commands from your post exactly as you typed them.  Its now cranking through them.

Please verify that mypass actually looks like a passwd file with the password hashes in it.

I got JTR 1.7.4.2 on running emerge at 12:00 (GMT) 25 Sep

Cheers

Jon

----------

## while true

I am also interested in this,

since I am trying to harden my system.

I am newbie and still know squat...

```
C6820s ~ # unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow > mypas 

C6820s ~ # john --incremental:alpha --users:root mypas

No password hashes loaded

C6820s ~ # cat mypas 

root:$6$LXTTZJgV$eUC.TMAYfWUV/:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

...

...

...

C6820s ~ # cat /etc/passwd

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

...

...

...

```

So copied file is not the same as original.

I have been reading john instructions, but I just can not get it to work.

I have made no changes to config file...

Are there some easy tutorials for john? What I found is not user friendly, 

and the steps I am following are not giving the necessary results...

Thank you.

----------

## mokia

I think the problem is SHA512. john doesn't support it.

So only the old passwords can be cracked on gentoo systems... 

Also:

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> I've just installed JTR and run the commands from your post exactly as you typed them.  Its now cranking through them.

 

Run command "password" for every user acount you have, to recreate the hashes with SHA 512

----------

## while true

aha, ok, I did a bit search,

and we need 'generic crypt(3) support' patch,

http://openwall.info/wiki/_media/john/john-1.7.3.1-generic-crypt-1.diff.gz?id=john%3Apatches&cache=cache

and in jtr version 1.7.6 + (latest) it is integrated:

http://openwall.info/wiki/john/patches

and now the latest jtr in portage is jtr-1.7.3.4-jumbo-1

Since I do not know how to patch, 

kheh, still new to linux and newer to Gentoo,

I will wait to be updated in portage.

Also, I would appreciate 'how to patc portage apps'

Thank you.

----------

